# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Board điều khiển (BOB) của Pontech (veloxcnc)

## CKD

Board điều khiển (BOB) của Pontech (veloxcnc)

Có cơ hội được xử một tủ điều khiển của VeloxCNC.. 
Trên board chủ của nó để là Pontech PLPB-0038-REV-A

Do hôm rồi có bác nào đề nghị nghiên cứu và làm bo mạch tổng cho CNC (gồm BOB tích hợp thêm nhiều tính năng) nên tranh thủ chộp vài cái ảnh up lên đây để anh em tiện tham khảo.

Về phần board này, không tìm được bất kỳ tài liệu nào từ nhà sản xuất (dù là hàng mẻo, chẵng hiểu vì sao). Bị một sự cố nho nhỏ nên giờ phải dụng dao kéo để kiểm tra.

Board này tích hợp gần như đầy đủ:
- Charge Pump
- 04 driver connector (kết nối với 04 bộ gecko G250 siêu nhỏ)
- Có output dạng open collector điều khiển 02 relay (spindle & pump)
- Cách ly quang các đầu vào: home/limit X, Y, Z, A & E-Stop.
Mạch chỉ dùng transitor, không dùng bất kỳ IC cổng logic nào -> chán  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Thêm vài hình ảnh và thông tin Gecko G250X từ trang chủ


*Download File*

----------


## CKD

Vài hình ảnh độ chế với Gecko G250X mượn trên cnczone.com

----------

Tuanlm

----------

